# carb-1-tool



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i am looking for a usa supplyer other than japan wood worker for these bit's These are made in 12 Levanswell Road, Moorabbin, VIC 3189 australia the number's are TGAD 12 AND TGAS 12 dovetale and pin bits Trying to find a better price on them I did a google search but not to much i could find thanks for reading and any responce del i belive the dovetale is 8 deg's at 3/8" and pin is streight 3/8"


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

MLCS dovetail, candlestand router bits


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Whiteside bits plus many other brands in just one net web site.

Dovetail Router Bits :: Router Bits - Carbide :: Holbren
Router Bits, Router Bit Accessories by Whiteside Machine

Very low shipping rates, once over 75.oo free shipping.

====



del schisler said:


> i am looking for a usa supplyer other than japan wood worker for these bit's These are made in 12 Levanswell Road, Moorabbin, VIC 3189 australia the number's are TGAD 12 AND TGAS 12 dovetale and pin bits Trying to find a better price on them I did a google search but not to much i could find thanks for reading and any responce del i belive the dovetale is 8 deg's at 3/8" and pin is streight 3/8"


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

del schisler said:


> i am looking for a usa supplyer other than japan wood worker for these bit's These are made in 12 Levanswell Road, Moorabbin, VIC 3189 australia the number's are TGAD 12 AND TGAS 12 dovetale and pin bits Trying to find a better price on them I did a google search but not to much i could find thanks for reading and any responce del i belive the dovetale is 8 deg's at 3/8" and pin is streight 3/8"


Hi Del,

These are the bits for the Gifkins Dovetail Jig which is made in Australia.

Japan Wood is the US agents.

You may not be able to get them form another supplier as they are made by CarbItool in Melbourne for Gifkins



Joint Type Through Dovetails Finger Joints
Template H10 A10 B10 F5 F15
Dovetail Cutter TGHD 12 TGAD 12 TGBD16 ½
Straight Cutter TGHS 12 TGAS 12 TGBS 16 ½ TGF5 TGF15
Pin Size 6 10  17 5 15
Pin Spacing 18 20 38 10 30
Min Thickness 2 5 13 5 13
Max Thickness 10 13 22 13 22
Max Width 290 310 310 310 310

(all measurements in mm) (Go Harry)
Do you have A Gifkins Jig?

You can buy the direct from www.[B]carbitool[/B].com.au/


James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Try also 
Gifkins Dovetail Jig

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm definitely not a cheap skate James but for $1150.00 to make perhaps a couple of boxes a year I decided quite a few years ago that I would give it a miss. Instead, I use plain mitres, mitres with splines, box joints and lock mitre joints all of which I've posted on the forum and all giving very nice results strength and aesthetically wise and by rotating these joints I make quite a number of trinket boxes every year. I do have a dovetail jig, the common Chinese type but it's a pain compared to all the other joints.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> I'm definitely not a cheap skate James but for $1150.00 to make perhaps a couple of boxes a year I decided quite a few years ago that I would give it a miss. Instead, I use plain mitres, mitres with splines, box joints and lock mitre joints all of which I've posted on the forum and all giving very nice results strength and aesthetically wise and by rotating these joints I make quite a number of trinket boxes every year. I do have a dovetail jig, the common Chinese type but it's a pain compared to all the other joints.



Hi Harry,

I am not sure what you would get for $1150.:bad: :bad: :bad:

I checked the brochure and that is for the full kit that a professional box maker might buy. ( I would not pay that either) LOL

My Gifkins jig cost around $300 and I bought another template last year.

No one who knows you would call you a cheapskate, Harry.:blink: :blink: :blink:

You are too generous to other forum members...

My answer was to advise Del that he may find the bits hard to locate in US.

James

PS: I believe they are 12mm not 3/8"


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

yes they are 12mm not 3/8 thanks I guess i will just buy them from japan wood worker I made probly 200 or so box's of all different size's I sell at a craft show so they move real quick thanks again The gifkins is now priced at around $240 for the A10 Very good jig easy set up At least works for me del


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

del schisler said:


> yes they are 12mm not 3/8 thanks I guess i will just buy them from japan wood worker I made probly 200 or so box's of all different size's I sell at a craft show so they move real quick thanks again The gifkins is now priced at around $240 for the A10 Very good jig easy set up At least works for me del



Hi Del

I take it then, that you use the Gifkins A10 jig for some of your boxes?

I went back and had a look at some of your clocks and jewelery boxes..
Very nice.

If you are giving those away for $10, you must be in it for the hobby.

James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bits

5pc Top Bearing Dovetail Router Bit Set For Keller Jig - eBay (item 140406662283 end time May-16-10 15:46:42 PDT)

2 pc Dovetail Router Bit Set For Keller Jig (1633+1643) - eBay (item 130385466321 end time May-22-10 20:08:57 PDT)

almost the same dovetail jig as the Keller/Katie/Gifkins for only 40.oo bucks
The EZ Pro Dovetail Jig Instructional Videos

========


----------

